# Heat Transfer Vinyl causing bubbles



## HCTee (May 11, 2013)

Hello, I use Sisor Weed heat transfer, but for some reason, after a wash or 2, the shirt seems to have shrunk, yet the vinyl doesn't. It creates a wavy texture on the shirt. I was wondering if I was pressing at high temps or not enough temp....or am I using bad transfer vinyl. I can't seem to figure it out. Does anyone have a similar issue?


----------



## jackpine (Jul 27, 2009)

Cold water wash, warm or line dry would be the best.


----------



## MadeByM.E.313 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that brand of vinyl, but it seems to me that it's the shirt that is causing you the problems. 
Follow the vinyl directions on what temperature to wash it in. 
Your shirt might have shrunked drastically which leaves the vinyl intact so it looks stretched. 
Good luck bro!


----------



## HCTee (May 11, 2013)

I will try the cold water wash, and the line dry. I have an opportunity to sell these clothes in the local mall, however I want to make sure my product is the best it can be. I'm hoping I can figure out a solution to this.

Do you recommend a better heat transfer vinyl?? I would like to use the best possible kind.


----------



## MadeByM.E.313 (Nov 20, 2010)

Try out Stahl's.
They have a section here in the forums.

That is where I get all of my vinyl needs.
Check out my site and you'll see what I have been able to create using them. 

Great price and quality.
Good Luck!


----------



## HCTee (May 11, 2013)

Check out your site. I like a lot of the stuff you have on there. I'm guessing you also use a very sophisticated cutter? I'll check out Stahl's. Thank you very much. Hat City Clothing . com is my website, if you would like to see what I'm working with.


----------



## MadeByM.E.313 (Nov 20, 2010)

That's tight!
Cool logo man! 
Its not fancy cutter just an old graphtec. I'm still learning from it, my goal for the year is to create artwork that would make it easier for me during the weeding process. Looking good bro!


"Vivo Sabroso, Porque Siempre Trabajo"


----------



## jackpine (Jul 27, 2009)

This is information for your customers.
"cold water wash, and the line dry or low heat"


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

The issue you are having is the shirt not the vinyl. The shirt is shrinking causing the vinyl to pucker. Even preshrunk T-Shirts will still shrink a little after washing.

Very important to tell the customer to COLD Wash and use low temp drying


----------

